# 2005 Altima SE-R Limited Slip



## bellser (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone offer a limited slip for the 2005 Altima SE-R?


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not real sure, we run a spooled diff on our Celica and will do the same on our 05 SE-R

but try these guys, if they don't they will soon....

http://www.kaazusa.com/


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

bellser said:


> Does anyone offer a limited slip for the 2005 Altima SE-R?


To the best of my knowledge the current answer is no. There was talk of Quaiffe offering one up but that seems to have died out. I don't believe the 6-spd tranny in the SE-R is identical to either of the 6-spd trannies in the Max or the Sentra Spec-V so I don't believe the HLSD's available in those trannies will work with ours, but I'm not certain on this point.


----------



## bellser (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quaife reply*

Hello,
Right now we are looking at this unit as a future project, but it has not started.
Do you know if this particular Altima SE-R diff is shared by other Nissan models?
Look forward to your reply.
Sincerely.
Rafael Santiago.
Quaife America.

Does anyone know if the diff is shared by other Nissan models?


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

bellser said:


> Hello,
> Right now we are looking at this unit as a future project, but it has not started.
> Do you know if this particular Altima SE-R diff is shared by other Nissan models?
> Look forward to your reply.
> ...


I do not have this information at present. My original understanding was that the SE-R 6-speed is not the same as the 6-speed in either the Max's or the Sentra Spec-V models, but I've not personally done the research. Perhaps someone else knows for certain that resides on this site.


----------



## bellser (Nov 22, 2005)

*Other Nissan Models?*

http://vibratesoftware.com/html_help/html/Nissan/nissan_transmissions.htm

According to this site it sure looks like there’s another Nissan model that uses the 6-speed, but then I’ve read other posts that contradict this. I think the transmission model number is RS6F51A for the SE-R.


----------



## NISSAN-GAL (Jan 2, 2006)

bellser said:


> Does anyone offer a limited slip for the 2005 Altima SE-R?


NISSAN DOES OFFER A LIMITED SLIP AS A FACTORY INSTALLED OPTION FOR 2005 AND IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN FOR 2006. I WOULD CONTACT A NISSAN DEALER TO ASK ABOUT AFTER MARKET INSTSALL AND PRICE LISTINGS. I KNOW THAT SERVICE MGR. OF A NISSAN DEALER...YOU MAY WANT TO CALL HIM FOR SOMME GOOD ADVICE. (360) 373-6300 ASK FOR BRAD B.
HOPE THIS HELPS YOU!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

cjbaldw said:


> To the best of my knowledge the current answer is no. There was talk of Quaiffe offering one up but that seems to have died out. I don't believe the 6-spd tranny in the SE-R is identical to either of the 6-spd trannies in the Max or the Sentra Spec-V so I don't believe the HLSD's available in those trannies will work with ours, but I'm not certain on this point.


The helical for the Maxima or the SE-R Spec-V will fit.


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

There are a couple of threads on another Nissan Club forum about this and it is beginning to really look like the '04 Max HLSD will fit. Should have a test fit done within a week or so.


----------



## bellser (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the follow-up post, looking forward to the results


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

*Altima SE-R LSD*

Quaife is working on an LSD for the SE-R, please see below and email Harleigh with your interest so we can get a production run rolling!

[email protected]

I'm afraid that no significant progress has been made. We're still assessing the interest, and we haven't secured a sample yet. We've spoken with a few of our dealers to see if we can get the order quantities up so that we can produce the unit at a lower per unit cost so that we can keep the retail price as low as possible. I'd like to see this one get down to $1195-1295, but right now we're looking at more like $1495 -$1595.

Please continue to have people email us confirming their interest in this product.

Harleigh Williams
Quaife Aftermarket Manager
-----Original Message-----
From: Colin [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, June 05, 2006 10:49 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [JunkMail] Quaife ATB differential for Nissan Altima SE-R


Hi Harleigh,

I was just wondering how the LSD for the Altima SE-R was coming along. Were you able to get a stock unit to look at?

Thx,
Colin


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

This is true people, I have also been in contact with Rafael Santiago of Quaife and they need to know that there is a demand from us for the LSD. I also have been in contact with Mossy performance and the owner said that if enough people contact him verifying our interest, he'll be willing to buy enough units to make it worthwhile for Quaife to make them.
If you're seriously interested in getting an LSD manufactured you need to speak up and let them know.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, finally got the HLSD installed! The '04 Max w/6 spd had a HLSD option, and that is the same tranny/gearbox as the SE-R! US$493 from Performance Nissan in Duarte, Ca. A few othe rsmall parts are req'd for the install, cost C$1300. What a difference! Torque steer is almost gone and the thing pulls like crazy coming out of corners! Can't wait to take it to the track and see how it does!:woowoo:


Quaife has pretty much given up on an LSD for the SE-R. Not that it matters now!


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Who installed? Dealer or other?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> Who installed? Dealer or other?


I had the dealer install, they took the whole tranny out and rebuilt it, there are a few shims & miscellany that need to be installed, and they had to cut out one of the gear rings (u can also buy and supply, mught save some time). Took them about 12 hours.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

did they say anything about voiding warranty by doing this?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

No, they did not bring that up, and it should not, after all, it is an OEM part installed by the dealer. The HLSD was designed for exactly this transmission.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

let me know how it does at the track. really cool!


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> let me know how it does at the track. really cool!


It really improved the feel of the car, cut down the understeer a bit but mostly helped getting the power down on corner exits. The only cars to beat me were the seriously modified cars and those running on R-compound tires, I was 6th out of 24 cars, and I had a passenger on every run. Among others, I beat a 944S turbo, several Sylvia's, 240's, Skyline GTR, a 180SX, SRT-4, RX-7 turbo, RX-8, WRX, so it was pretty fun. Some of the guys get a little grumpy being beat by a grocery getter. I need to find a way to drop a few hundred pounds from the car (losing the passenger would help...) Maybe I'll get some R-compounds for track days next year...


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

cool. I was hopping to hear that it eliminated the understeer completely. but it sound like it did great on the corners, which is awesome.

What CAi are you running and have you replaced your shifter yet for a short shifter?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the AEM CAI, sounds stock up to about 4K then look out! No short shifter yet, it is in the future tho'!


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

progress report on the LSD please......

i'm getting a lead on a short shifter for the SER. heard it makes things a lot smoother too.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> progress report on the LSD please......
> 
> i'm getting a lead on a short shifter for the SER. heard it makes things a lot smoother too.


Yeah, I saw the short throw shifter thread on another forum, I'm up for that!

Other than the fact that I got a new front bumper out of the install (they tore up mine when lifting the car  ) and having to wait another week to get it back....

It is killer on the track now, I'm embarassing more than a few "pure" sports cars, and easy to live with on the street. It should help in the winter too (combined with my Blizzaks). Gotta find the time to install my camber kit now.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Is your camber really off? I'm thinking about the Nismo suspension, but before I get it, I want to know if I should get a camber kit too (Stillen?).


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Just a bit, I only have Tien Springs, not the whole kit, 3/4" F/1"R. I want to be able to adjust my camber for track days.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

you hit a cone!


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> you hit a cone!


Nah, that's just the first one marking the start of a slalom section telling you which side to go one. I am proud to say I have never tagged a cone (yet - lol).

Here's a vid from that day...

Track Day Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

great run. love the engine sound in the background. What is your suspension setup again? Nismo?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Actually, my suspension is mostly stock, I just have Tein springs that lower the car and have stiffer rates. I run my tires at 42-43 psi (only 40 that day so a bit more understeer and howling). I may upgrade the suspension more later (coilovers?), but I'm a bit leery of doing too much as this is a year round driver and the winters and roads here are pretty bad. The LSD was one of the best things to have done as it puls out of the corners so much better now.


----------



## SER Fanboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Smokebaby - I also live in Edmonton, have a 2005 Altima SE-R with the 6 Speed Manual, and I was very tempted to drop the money a year ago to follow in your footsteps on the LSD. Never went through with it though due to wife never agreeing to drop that kind of money on performance upgrades. A "lucky" thing just happened - I got hit by another car in September, and they will have to replace my transmission. Instead of buying the Maxima H-LSD, I'm thinking of telling the repair shop to simply get the whole Maxima transmission. I'm getting conflicting information on making this work though. Some folks say it should be simple - Maxima tranny should mate up perfectly to my Altima engine and axles.... but spoke to Sherwood Park Nissan, service mgr mentioned I need to replace the axles too, because axles are longer that work with the limited slip diff. You didn't seem to have any problems around this... Could you let me know which dealer did the work?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

I had the work done at Ericksen Nissan, they've done a few things for me, they take pretty good care of me. I just bought the differential and had that installed, it is also the same one as in the Sentra Spec-V. I think one or two guys on the Nissanclub forum did the whole tranny swap, you might wanna look up there.

Cheers!



SER Fanboy said:


> Hey Smokebaby - I also live in Edmonton, have a 2005 Altima SE-R with the 6 Speed Manual, and I was very tempted to drop the money a year ago to follow in your footsteps on the LSD. Never went through with it though due to wife never agreeing to drop that kind of money on performance upgrades. A "lucky" thing just happened - I got hit by another car in September, and they will have to replace my transmission. Instead of buying the Maxima H-LSD, I'm thinking of telling the repair shop to simply get the whole Maxima transmission. I'm getting conflicting information on making this work though. Some folks say it should be simple - Maxima tranny should mate up perfectly to my Altima engine and axles.... but spoke to Sherwood Park Nissan, service mgr mentioned I need to replace the axles too, because axles are longer that work with the limited slip diff. You didn't seem to have any problems around this... Could you let me know which dealer did the work?


----------



## SER Fanboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Smokebaby! I'll give Ericksen a call on Monday.

FYI, I've also been in touch with a nissan tech on "JustAnswer.com" who says everything will be fine putting the Maxima's 6speed RS6F51H ("H" for HLSD) Transmission with the Helica-gear LSD into my 2005 Altima SE-R - confirmed the engine mounts, shift linkage, bolt pattern to VQ35 block are all the same for maxima/altima. The tech's only concern was possibly needing different axles that would have longer splines to mate with the HLSD inside the tranny, but another dealer (Courtesy Nissan, Texas) tells me they only have one axle for the maxima and altima 5/6 speed manual transmissions...(the same axle is used in both cars too), so I think everything will work just fine.

I'll see what kind of price I get from Ericksen on that tranny, I know I can get one from Courtesy Nissan in Texas for about $2100 (CDN, after about $250 shipping) - the exchange rate is really really good right now - perfect timing.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I already know the answer to this, but is there a LSD out there what will work with the auto tranny?


----------



## Samets (May 17, 2010)

Update?

Did the whole tranny from the 04 Maxima work?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Samets said:


> Update?
> 
> Did the whole tranny from the 04 Maxima work?


The '04 transmission will work.


----------



## SERtinter (Jul 1, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but what was the final verdict on an LSD for an auto tranny?


----------

